# Rookies Here!



## Koalt45 (Mar 13, 2012)

So as I've said on a couple threads, I've been bowfishing once and am hooked like a soon to be fat kid after their first piece of cake. Since then I've gotten a bow and all the rigging, as has my dad. We both got the itch now who can help us scratch. Also any good suggestions for target practice?


----------



## Michael (Mar 14, 2012)

I charter bowfishing trips. One night on the Savannah River is all the "practice" you'll need


----------



## Koalt45 (Mar 15, 2012)

How much does that cost? So far for practice I've been throwing a milk jug about 10-15 yards out and shooting it till it sinks, then I pull it back in empty the water and try to shoot it before it sinks.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Mar 16, 2012)

For practice your goin to need to sink some targets under the surface to shoot at because the vast majority of your fish wont be right on top


----------



## koled05 (Mar 26, 2012)

Best practice is to get out there and shoot fish. Hard to "practice" at home, you need to be shooting fish. Any river will have your gar or basic carp.


----------



## BigDawg123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Totally agree with koled05 the more you go the better you get


----------



## FOD (Mar 27, 2012)

You don't have to shoot at fish,but it helps.Just practice shooting instinctivly,snap shooting,with both eyes open,know where your arrow is gonna go at all times,and then adapt that.


----------

